# Bowhunter Tattoo



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I have looked everywhere for tattoos of a lady bowhunter. Can't find any! Well I was wondering if anyone could help me find a pic of a pinup style sexy lady archer tattoo. Thanks!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't say I've seen one of those, but any good tattoo artist will be able to draw one up for you that's one-of-a-kind. Sounds like it would be pretty sweet looking :cocktail:


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

z28melissa said:


> I can't say I've seen one of those, but any good tattoo artist will be able to draw one up for you that's one-of-a-kind. Sounds like it would be pretty sweet looking :cocktail:


I've haven't seen one either....sounds like it would be a very original tattoo...a good tattoo artist should be able to draw one up for you.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

i have a friend that is a tattoe artist easiest way he said is have someone take a picture of a lady archer in whatever pose she wants and then convert it into black and white and adjust it to how much black you want in the picture print it out then they can trace it and put it wherever you like hope this helps


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

*I have one....*

This is close to what you are looking for..... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=519771&page=16

I gave the tattoo artist photos of myself shooting and we talked through what I wanted. He sketched it, we made some minor changes, and he chose the coloring as he tattooed it. Find an artist that is willing to listen to you and work with any changes you want to make to his drawing. 

Good luck!


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for all of your help.


----------



## 1HEAVYARROW (Oct 6, 2004)

*tatoo*

Sorry using my hubbies user name, although trying to get my own ironed out. Anyhow I have a couple or 3 tatoos myself and think the browning buck sign may be next, and although I think a tatoo artist can draw it I think you should have a pretty good idea or preliminary drawing of what you mean. I am sure there are plenty of tatoo artists who have no idea of what archery really is...Just a thought.. Soon to be "raider girl" on archery talk!!!!


----------



## Newfield_Clay (Dec 12, 2007)

oops posted on wrong thread.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is some ideas. Any good artist can make it into a pinup style.


----------

